# Clear Nalgene water bottle and your headlamp :)



## OldmanRon (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Mountain Equipment Co-op in Canada is based on the REI model in the United States. Been around for decades ... 

I just saw a cool new hint on their website, but cannot seem to share it right now ... 

Super simple ... take off your headlamp when you're bedded-down and don't expect to need it anymore for the usual chores. And then simply strap it on to a full clear Nalgene bottle of water or whatever is transparent. Lens pointing _*in*_ at the clear base ... headband snugged around the top. 

Bam! Instant low-level light for reading (or whatever) everywhere. No lumens wasted. 

I will try it tomorrow, but the Physics teacher (and the horn-dog) in me is interested.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 31, 2017)

I've seen the idea before with a gallon jug, but I have to admit - this is an interesting approach for camping.

I found a similar photo which pretty much conveys, I think, what you're talking about:







EtA: This is the water jug and headlamp I was referencing earlier:


----------



## OldmanRon (Mar 31, 2017)

TMedina said:


> I've seen the idea before with a gallon jug, but I have to admit - this is an interesting approach for camping.
> 
> I found a similar photo which pretty much conveys, I think, what you're talking about:
> 
> ...



Thank you for adding the photos.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 24, 2017)

Great idea, just waiting for the August desert 120 degree day blackout, I don't sit it out it out any more after 30 minutes the house is too hot, and I collect the cats and go to the go a nice big hotel.

In the winter, I will try it out.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 24, 2017)

I've seen this tip before. Just about anything translucent can make a decent diffuser for a light in a pinch, or sometimes items that bounce or bend the light around like a Nalgene.

Another nice thing about the Nalgene trick is it's easier to find in a dark tent than a headlamp alone.


----------



## Sharpie (Jul 25, 2017)

Wouldn't the jug potentially melt with many headlamps even on lower settings?

great idea though....


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 25, 2017)

I tailstand a light with a full bottle of water on it. Works great for camping light. Another cool one I do is put one of those big yellow bouncy balls they sell at Walmart in that cage on it. Makes great bug resistant lighting.


----------



## BloodLust (Jul 26, 2017)

I use the classic Nalgene that's frosted white. Diffuses much better.
My previous one had a Guyot Designs Firefly with built in LED but I lost that during a trip.
Might have to pick 1 up again soon.
The light ramps up or down too click to turn on/off. Hold to change intensity.









(Not my pics.)


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 28, 2017)

I guess one would have to haul an empty plastic gallon. Only thing is the walls are too thin. Nalgene may be better. Cool ideas.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sharpie said:


> Wouldn't the jug potentially melt with many headlamps even on lower settings?
> 
> great idea though....



No, low modes will be fine. Even up to 100 lumens or so, the light usually barely even feels warm.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 2, 2017)

I saw this trick on Pinterest a few years ago. Works crazy great.


----------

